# New Wolfe Rub??



## LarryWolfe (Dec 10, 2006)

Doing a little trial and error here on a  new Wolfe Rub.  Working with a lime/orange/chile version here.  Aiming toward seafood and poultry.  I decided to try some thighs and shrimp today.  First test was pretty good, but I still have a bit of work to do.  The flavor and heat are very good, working on the salt.................  

I rubbed the thighs all over, and under the skin. I may have over seasoned.  The flavor and texture of the meat was very good, but the skin was on the salty side.  Same with the shrimp.  

Overall for a first test I'm fairly satisfied, it gives be a great base to work with.


----------



## chris1237 (Dec 10, 2006)

Food looks great larry!! 8)  If you dont mind me asking what are you using to get the lime and orange flavor?

Chris


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 10, 2006)

Wow    Just um..... WOW


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 10, 2006)

Bill TGG made me some shrimp kabobs this summer that were very
salty but still very good!

Are you concerned that cutting the salt content will affect the overall flavor profile in a way you can't adjust?


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 10, 2006)

Looks good Larry.
Nice color on the thighs.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 10, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Bill TGG made me some shrimp kabobs this summer that were very
> salty but still very good!
> 
> Are you concerned that cutting the salt content will affect the overall flavor profile in a way you can't adjust?



"Note to self, no more shrimp for Cappy."

Looks good Larry.  Cappy is right, mine had way too much salt.  I used a crab seasoning on them.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 10, 2006)

yeah, but they weren't too salty!  That's what I thought was wierd..
you guys kept saying they were too salty, and I'm salt sensitive,
so I was cautious, but they were great!  I asked you twice about the
rub!

(no comments from BTTG about the Cappy sauce, I noticed  )


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 10, 2006)

Well, I have a tendacy to over season.  So I'm gonna gonna another time or two with this version and see what I think.  

I have a "base" I like to begin with, so I don't wanna change that.  The problem with this particular mixture, "the citrus" is it's pretty strong.  I want the citrus to be sublte.  I want you to be able to taste it, but I want the other flavors to come through as well.  So, cutting the salt content in half won't necessarily work in this case.  At least not for me.  So far there's no sugar and I'd like to keep it that way since I anticipate this being a grilling rub vs. a smoking rub.  Smoking rub IMHO need sugar.  

I'll continue to work and keep you guys informed.  Once it's worthy I'll need guinea pigs!!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 10, 2006)

This here is my kids guinea pigs. Send some rub and I will see what they say about it.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 10, 2006)

Looking forward to when this stuff hits the market Larry!


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 10, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Looking forward to when this stuff hits the market Larry!



Perhaps he could run a holiday special on the new rub in time for July 4th.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 10, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1g655kvh]Looking forward to when this stuff hits the market Larry!



Perhaps he could run a holiday special on the new rub in time for July 4th.[/quote:1g655kvh]

I was hopeing for New Years!


----------



## JWJR40 (Dec 10, 2006)

Hey Larry, 
That is some good looking food.  Cant wait to try the new rub.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Dec 13, 2006)

I can't wait!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 13, 2006)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> I can't wait!



Some samples got mailed out yesterday!  Then I ran out of envelopes.  More will be mailed out tomorrow.  Maybe some folks will get a chance to try it over the weekend and we'll see if it's any good or not.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 13, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Well, I have a tendacy to over season.  So I'm gonna gonna another time or two with this version and see what I think.
> 
> I have a "base" I like to begin with, so I don't wanna change that.  The problem with this particular mixture, "the citrus" is it's pretty strong.  I want the citrus to be sublte.  I want you to be able to taste it, but I want the other flavors to come through as well.  So, cutting the salt content in half won't necessarily work in this case.  At least not for me.  So far there's no sugar and I'd like to keep it that way since I anticipate this being a grilling rub vs. a smoking rub.  Smoking rub IMHO need sugar.
> 
> *I'll continue to work and keep you guys informed.  Once it's worthy I'll need guinea pigs!!!*



I'll be first in line to try the new stuff


----------

